# For Apple Mac users: ASX Widget



## mrWoodo (13 March 2007)

Found this free ASXWidget on the Apple site. Does the job well, hopefully author will one day update to include portfolio value.


----------



## tybutler (13 March 2007)

I also use this, but there's also an older one which is no longer available to download. It asks you to input your stocks and amount of shares and then works out their value, and total portfolio value.

If anyone wants it just PM me with your e-mail address and I'll send it to you. Very useful.

Ty.


----------

